# Updated Rules and a Kind Reminder



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello dear members,

I wanted to communicate that I have updated the Rules in the main section of the site and Attic. I want you all to enjoy the community and be engage with each other, have fun and talk about knitting. Many topics are discussed on this forum and some of you may not agree with all the topics discussed, that's fine, let's just have that debate in a respectable manner. It's been a tough year for all of us and we are on this site because we create...create beautiful items with our hands and want to engage in a community who has the same love for that dear craft. Lately I have seen more and more aggressive conversations, let's remember to respect one another, again we might not agree with each others point of view and that is fine however I will not tolerate the hate posts and the bullying. We are all adults and should act so, I know our emotions are all over the place because it has been a very tough year, all I ask is before you judge and starting pointing fingers and head for a negative route try to remember we are all human, we all make mistakes and have feelings. 

Let's try to support and encourage one another, let's show off your fantastic pieces of art and let's chat. In the most humane way possible 

The Holidays are around the corner, time to start knitting faster 

Be safe all!


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, good advice.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you Admin.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for this reminder. I, for one, would like to see all political topics posted in the Attic. So many members have decided to disregard your rules and post them in General Chit Chat. I don't subscribe to the Attic because of the nasty name calling and rude comments that I have seen there. I subscribe to General Chit Chat because I like looking at all the different posts there with the exception of political posts.

In the past, topics that were posted in the wrong section were quickly moved to the correct section. I hope that you will be more diligent in moving them.

Can you please let us know when people can join this forum again. I have recommended this forum to a couple of people who have not been able to join. 

Thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, hope, Thankyou!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you ????


----------



## magaknits (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you, Admin. ????


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Hopefully this will be the start of an era of courtesy to each other no matter the views expressed


----------



## musicmaster (Jun 9, 2012)

Amen! and I just hope everyone remembers this at all times.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, please let’s forget the political jousting.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

I think that people feel freer to say what they want when it is not face-to-face. A little kindness & understanding goes along way.

Vickie


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Admin said:


> Hello dear members,
> 
> I wanted to communicate that I have updated the Rules in the main section of the site and Attic. I want you all to enjoy the community and be engage with each other, have fun and talk about knitting. Many topics are discussed on this forum and some of you may not agree with all the topics discussed, that's fine, let's just have that debate in a respectable manner. It's been a tough year for all of us and we are on this site because we create...create beautiful items with our hands and want to engage in a community who has the same love for that dear craft. Lately I have seen more and more aggressive conversations, let's remember to respect one another, again we might not agree with each others point of view and that is fine however I will not tolerate the hate posts and the bullying. We are all adults and should act so, I know our emotions are all over the place because it has been a very tough year, all I ask is before you judge and starting pointing fingers and head for a negative route try to remember we are all human, we all make mistakes and have feelings.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

dollknitter said:


> Thank you, please let's forget the political jousting.


Yes, please.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder. Unfortunately there will always be those that choose to ignore these rules. It's nice to chat with others in reference to other topics however, ending all political discussions would certainly help. I t would be great to have this site for knitting, crocheting and other crafts only. No politics. Just saying.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Why not a political section, too. Too hot? It’ll get hotter and if we don’t talk it out now, we deserve what we get. Politics is a frequent subject in our living room, never in the attic. Hiding stuff only makes it harder to deal with down the road.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

ade said:


> Why not a political section, too. Too hot? It'll get hotter and if we don't talk it out now, we deserve what we get. Politics is a frequent subject in our living room, never in the attic. Hiding stuff only makes it harder to deal with down the road.


I agree!!
:sm01: :sm15:


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thank you, Administration. Well said.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you for the reminder


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Well said Admin. Thank you.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

Great job Admin! Yours is a mostly thankless and backstage job, but without the stage hands the play does not go on!

It seems that so many people have forgotten that it actually takes LESS energy for everyone to be civil, pleasant and mostly KIND to each other and you actually GAIN energy from being nice! 

Follow the Golden Rule - that's all everyone needs to do and the world will be much better for it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update and gentle reminder.

Lovely knitting and holiday season to you and yours also.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

ade said:


> Why not a political section, too. Too hot? It'll get hotter and if we don't talk it out now, we deserve what we get. Politics is a frequent subject in our living room, never in the attic. Hiding stuff only makes it harder to deal with down the road.


If you want to talk politics thats totally fine, do so in the Attic, no one is trying to silent you. However I will also ask that you respect that not everyone wants to talk about that subject and that is their right as well. This is a Knitting site lets not forget that, so let talk knitting as well.

Thank you all for your kind words, if you see a thread that should be in the Attic just send me a message and I will move it as soon as I can.

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Admin said:


> Hello dear members,
> 
> I wanted to communicate that I have updated the Rules in the main section of the site and Attic. I want you all to enjoy the community and be engage with each other, have fun and talk about knitting. Many topics are discussed on this forum and some of you may not agree with all the topics discussed, that's fine, let's just have that debate in a respectable manner. It's been a tough year for all of us and we are on this site because we create...create beautiful items with our hands and want to engage in a community who has the same love for that dear craft. Lately I have seen more and more aggressive conversations, let's remember to respect one another, again we might not agree with each others point of view and that is fine however I will not tolerate the hate posts and the bullying. We are all adults and should act so, I know our emotions are all over the place because it has been a very tough year, all I ask is before you judge and starting pointing fingers and head for a negative route try to remember we are all human, we all make mistakes and have feelings.
> 
> ...


Thank you and bless you. It is so nice to hear encouragement!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

ade said:


> Why not a political section, too. Too hot? It'll get hotter and if we don't talk it out now, we deserve what we get. Politics is a frequent subject in our living room, never in the attic. Hiding stuff only makes it harder to deal with down the road.


I have enjoyed hearing the pros and cons from others. I learned a lot, saw opinions with multiple perspectives on many current issues. I am still listening and learning. Political discussion can be helpful, educational and mind-awakening.
Sometimes provocative, but forcing us to listen to another's point of view.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, it was a blessing to have like minded people to talk to, but now that the worst is over we can work on being kind to each other again.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Admin said:


> If you want to talk politics thats totally fine, do so in the Attic, no one is trying to silent you. However I will also ask that you respect that not everyone wants to talk about that subject and that is their right as well. This is a Knitting site lets not forget that, so let talk knitting as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words, if you see a thread that should be in the Attic just send me a message and I will move it as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Got it!! I do have one suggestion. I hope you don't mind. Alot of the nasty could be avoided if certain people would not post in the attic, it turns in to a free for all, because then we feel the need to defend ourselves. I for one, try very hard to make sure I am posting in the correct place. It is just a thought to keep things mellower.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

MoCoop said:


> Thank you, it was a blessing to have like minded people to talk to, but now that the worst is over we can work on being kind to each other again.


Already working on that, and also trying to pay more attention to how I word things, whew, lots of work.... :sm23:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you. I agree with Morningdancer, ending all political discussions would certainly help.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

I am confused. Isn’t the Solarium also political? I and apparently several others have been denied access to posting in the solarium because I disputed some alternative facts. Why is the Attic being singled out? As far as I know no one is denied access to the attic, which has resulted in some nasty postings. 
That being said, I agree that people can have discussions and disagreements without any bullying and mean, nasty personal attacks. The vitriol that has become part of the national conversation in the past four years is beyond awful.We would all be better to try and understand why people have the beliefs they have andhave so,e respect for each other.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Irene H said:


> I have enjoyed hearing the pros and cons from others. I learned a lot, saw opinions with multiple perspectives on many current issues. I am still listening and learning. Political discussion can be helpful, educational and mind-awakening.
> Sometimes provocative, but forcing us to listen to another's point of view.


Which is needed now more than ever.


----------



## deb.fiala (Nov 27, 2018)

I love this site. I’m here for the love of knitting, am easily able to keep away from non crafting subjects, thank you.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been a member for many years and have never seen it so vicious as in the past couple of years. I am so happy Admin that you have posted this reminder. Several days there have been more posts on political subjects than knitting or crocheting. Let's all try to be civil even when disagreeing, if you can only be mean then please go to another site. We try to be encouraging and kind here. Please try to post in the correct section.

Thank you Admin!


----------



## rosieree (Nov 2, 2019)

Admin said:


> Hello dear members,
> 
> I wanted to communicate that I have updated the Rules in the main section of the site and Attic. I want you all to enjoy the community and be engage with each other, have fun and talk about knitting. Many topics are discussed on this forum and some of you may not agree with all the topics discussed, that's fine, let's just have that debate in a respectable manner. It's been a tough year for all of us and we are on this site because we create...create beautiful items with our hands and want to engage in a community who has the same love for that dear craft. Lately I have seen more and more aggressive conversations, let's remember to respect one another, again we might not agree with each others point of view and that is fine however I will not tolerate the hate posts and the bullying. We are all adults and should act so, I know our emotions are all over the place because it has been a very tough year, all I ask is before you judge and starting pointing fingers and head for a negative route try to remember we are all human, we all make mistakes and have feelings.
> very nice admin. thank u.
> ...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for all you do. This site is a lifeline to so many.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

This forum has been the best thing ever for me. I have made friends here. I have two penpals now whom I cherish!!! You have created an awesome place for us to come and share and love and be loved. Thank you so very, very much.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Ty


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

mitzysviolet said:


> I agree!!
> :sm01: :sm15:


Thank you to Admin for trying to get this forum back on track. However, I, too, feel it would benefit from a purely politics section. COVID-19 discussions should be in General Chitchat because of the health and emotional issues attached to it.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Admin said:



> If you want to talk politics thats totally fine, do so in the Attic, no one is trying to silent you. However I will also ask that you respect that not everyone wants to talk about that subject and that is their right as well. This is a Knitting site lets not forget that, so let talk knitting as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words, if you see a thread that should be in the Attic just send me a message and I will move it as soon as I can.
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Whoops! Just saw this reply. Sorry!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Got it!! I do have one suggestion. I hope you don't mind. Alot of the nasty could be avoided if certain people would not post in the attic, it turns in to a free for all, because then we feel the need to defend ourselves. I for one, try very hard to make sure I am posting in the correct place. It is just a thought to keep things mellower.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## leesbibben (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a beautiful note, Admin. Thank you for the kind reminder.

Hazel


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Admin said:


> Hello dear members,
> 
> I wanted to communicate that I have updated the Rules in the main section of the site and Attic. I want you all to enjoy the community and be engage with each other, have fun and talk about knitting. Many topics are discussed on this forum and some of you may not agree with all the topics discussed, that's fine, let's just have that debate in a respectable manner. It's been a tough year for all of us and we are on this site because we create...create beautiful items with our hands and want to engage in a community who has the same love for that dear craft. Lately I have seen more and more aggressive conversations, let's remember to respect one another, again we might not agree with each others point of view and that is fine however I will not tolerate the hate posts and the bullying. We are all adults and should act so, I know our emotions are all over the place because it has been a very tough year, all I ask is before you judge and starting pointing fingers and head for a negative route try to remember we are all human, we all make mistakes and have feelings.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you Admin.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Morningdancer said:


> Thank you for the reminder. Unfortunately there will always be those that choose to ignore these rules. It's nice to chat with others in reference to other topics however, ending all political discussions would certainly help. I t would be great to have this site for knitting, crocheting and other crafts only. No politics. Just saying.


I think Admin once asked us to move political discussions to the Attic, because they were getting so heated. Perhaps Admin could post that message again? Or move political discussions to the Attic? That would be an enormous help.

Hazel


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Couldn't agree more! Thank you Admin!!


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank You! Couldn't agree more. :sm02:


----------



## gracedmama (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you Admin for all that you do. I love this site. Sending you and your loved ones health, joy, love and peace.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I feel some subjects are very important to share and are not strictly political but affect a lot of folks. For instance the strong intent to end Social Security. This program is almost a matter of life and death for millions of older, disabled, and widowed/orphaned Americans. Saving it is a matter of getting involved with politicians that can vote to save or destroy it. Ditto for health care for folks who don't have it through their employers. We don't save these programs via knitting baby clothes and we can't save them if we aren't aware that they are threatened. That's why I strongly feel these topics belong in General Chit Chat where a larger section of KP members will see them. When the topic of the thread is clearly marked folks can skip reading them if they don't want to be bothered. And a lot of folks who will be affected won't visit the Attic, which I perceive as mostly a left-leaning discussion group. These problems are not left or right but will affect all Americans.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I made a polite post here agreeing that political and contentious posts should be made or moved to the correct section but that I hoped we would still be able to discuss covid as I had found many discussions interesting and informative, found valuable information here. But this post has been deleted. I would be really interested to know why as the discussion of the political topic is still here


----------



## knittedfrog (Aug 6, 2019)

bevvyreay said:


> I made a polite post here agreeing that political and contentious posts should be made or moved to the correct section but that I hoped we would still be able to discuss covid as I had found many discussions interesting and informative, found valuable information here. But this post has been deleted. I would be really interested to know why as the discussion of the political topic is still here


Yes, I saw your previous post, and I do agree with it, because the virus itself is not political. And I saw that it had been deleted. Unsure why, as your comment was not inflammatory in any way.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

knittedfrog said:


> Yes, I saw your previous post, and I do agree with it, because the virus itself is not political. And I saw that it had been deleted. Unsure why, as your comment was not inflammatory in any way.


Thankyou. I'm a little confused and was worried that my words had been misunderstood


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

knittedfrog said:


> Yes, I saw your previous post, and I do agree with it, because the virus itself is not political. And I saw that it had been deleted. Unsure why, as your comment was not inflammatory in any way.


I think that previous post may have been moved to the Attic. For some reason, Admin. decided that the virus topics should be in the Attic. Maybe because some people here turn them into being political because of their replies.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I think that previous post may have been moved to the Attic. For some reason, Admin. decided that the virus topics should be in the Attic. Maybe because some people here turn them into being political because of their replies.


I think it was deleted. Don't think you could move a post to the attic it would need to be the whole thread. It was one post on page 2 of this thread where I asked that we could discuss and share information


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to admit that I have been following this site and enjoying it for many years and have often commented, but have not known there even were rules or where to find them, so, if in any way I have offended over the years, this is my apology....................


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Adm, THANK YOU!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to clarify myself if there are any members that are confused about the rules. I want you all to speak about knitting, life topics, covid, politics, topics you want to either have a conversations on or are passionate about. However it should be posted in the right area, the site is mainly a knitting site and not everyone wants to read about covid or politics, especially when these topics are on the news everyday and want a break from that, you should respect that. Another thing it's the way you have a conversation, you all have to respect each other, yes there are topics that you will not agree with each others perspective but there is a way to communicate things. We are all adults, I do not want to see cussing, blaming each other for why covid numbers are going up etc. If you feel so strongly about the topic please just walk away, if you have nothing good to say don't say nothing at all as my mama told me.

Again I don't want to stop you from talking to each other, please just place topics in the right area and respect each other. This is the last I will talk about this topic in this thread.

Thank you again all for the kinds words, warms my heart.

Now let’s s get back to working on your art pieces and please when you’re done show them off and post them on the site.

Be safe


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## zsunflower (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. It could not have been better stated.


----------

